# broken anatomy help



## Sanny (Apr 3, 2013)

NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10247305/

I like some help with fixing the anatomy on this.
thanks


----------



## Aleu (Apr 3, 2013)

Well you can definitely make the boobs smaller and make her arms a lot less muscular.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmm, from what I can see is that the eyes look to be a bit too high on the head, or that the skull is missing a bit of forehead. The arm that is bent holding the breast is a bit on the short side on the upper arm. The foot that is bent down going into the square looks to be a bit too long/large. I am not sure what she's sitting on but it looks to be out of perspective?


Here is a suggested redline. http://i50.tinypic.com/e7i6ub.png NSFW

Latex has always been an extremely busty character.


----------



## Sanny (Apr 4, 2013)

Aleu:
why?

 Arshes Nei:
OK the forehead may be a issue. but one should have more hang oer the arm? beside one talked about leg socket is broken with i dont understand either (never got a answer form the said person either), now i wonder if its plausible to rework on the paper or should mend it digitally.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 4, 2013)

Sanny, boobs at that mass (weight) will be heavy. The more something presses against it, it will disperse or shift that weight, so what will happen is it hangs more off the arm and gravity will pull it down.

As far as the legs, get reference, get someone to pose for you.


----------



## Sanny (Apr 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Sanny, boobs at that mass (weight) will be heavy. The more something presses against it, it will disperse or shift that weight, so what will happen is it hangs more off the arm and gravity will pull it down.
> 
> As far as the legs, get reference, get someone to pose for you.



mhm yeah was wonrering if it it not would move other other side or so so that mad eme wonder, however the pose thing...sorry but that will never happen.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 4, 2013)

Sanny said:


> mhm yeah was wonrering if it it not would move other other side or so so that mad eme wonder, however the pose thing...sorry but that will never happen.


What do you mean that'll never happen? Google is your friend for ref images. I have to wonder _why_ you can't draw them from life though.


----------



## Sanny (Apr 4, 2013)

i used google, absolutely useless as i want not only the posture i want several iamges in different angles to see how the muscular works.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 4, 2013)

Try searching through the reference images in the resources section on Deviantart. 

Also, for the future, its a good idea to mix in studies of models in various poses as well as drawing yourself in front of a mirror or getting a friend/family member to pose for you. Will give you a good foundation and understanding of functional musculature.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 4, 2013)

Ask someone to pose for you. But instead of doing a NSFW image ask the to pose because you're doing a study to practice. Draw that study, give the person who was kind enough to pose the sketch, make a copy of that sketch to learn to use it in the picture that needs fixing. 

Look at different photos, they don't have to be the exact pose and study why they look that way at a certain angle. It's like drawing a car, you know that it has a certain form but you have to look for it so that you can draw it at different angles.


----------



## Sanny (Apr 4, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Try searching through the reference images in the resources section on Deviantart.
> 
> Also, for the future, its a good idea to mix in studies of models in various poses as well as drawing yourself in front of a mirror or getting a friend/family member to pose for you. Will give you a good foundation and understanding of functional musculature.


i been using DA photo area for references and muscular study, i find it being also a bit single minded all people poses the same way far to often, unless im looking in the wrong area that you refer to.



Arshes Nei said:


> Ask someone to pose for you. But instead of doing a NSFW image ask the to pose because you're doing a study to practice. Draw that study, give the person who was kind enough to pose the sketch, make a copy of that sketch to learn to use it in the picture that needs fixing.
> 
> Look at different photos, they don't have to be the exact pose and study why they look that way at a certain angle. It's like drawing a car, you know that it has a certain form but you have to look for it so that you can draw it at different angles.



well nsfw posture isint even in the though of asking for, regular posing is enough to make people questions the intentions of why you want em to do this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 4, 2013)

Sanny said:


> well nsfw posture isint even in the though of asking for, regular posing is enough to make people questions the intentions of why you want em to do this.



Of course, that's why I said you tell them you do it for study, give them a sketch afterwards of the study. You thank them because you're learning and take a copy of the sketch and apply what you learned.

Alex Ross had friends pose for him all the time. And I have no doubt Frank Frazetta had Ellie pose for him even if he didn't want to admit he used reference.

you could study your own legs for musculature and just apply that knowledge to the next pic. I mean you're basically saying a sphere or ball has no use to you because it's not a skull. Seeing the sphere helps you relate what shapes are in the skull so you learn to apply that knowledge. One exercise people had to learn to conceptualize pieces was to look at a shoe and draw it, study it and the forms it is making.

Then they had to conceptualize the same shoe at a different angle. This is no different.


Also expecting the exact same pose and reference to fall in your lap is not going to happen. I've shown you before when you asked for poses how I demonstrated I'd do research in google and look at different ones. I'd piece together the results to apply to the pose you made. This is also why you need to draw from life. A photo is a 2d object so having people in front of you to draw is necessary. 

Research takes time.


----------



## Sanny (Apr 4, 2013)

realised i made the ribcage half as long of its suppose to be

https://www.dropbox.com/s/oqci1w7qakhqp4s/latex screen ink ver2.jpg tested here some changes, maybe i did wrong on her rear as now it looks to thin


----------

